# Cruze giving me tough times - Error Code 84



## Jo86 (10 mo ago)

Hi guys I'm experiencing some issues with my cruze 2012 2.0 diesel, the car does not have power and engine light on. I did diagnostic test but it says everything is good but still no power


----------



## Jo86 (10 mo ago)

Hi everyone I'm Joe from Pretoria in South Africa, my 2012 2.0 diesel does not have power up until the service light comes up and the error code 84 that's when it can drive like normal with power but it can't go over 120. I really need your advice thanks


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Jo86 said:


> Hi everyone I'm Joe from Pretoria in South Africa, my 2012 2.0 diesel does not have power up until the service light comes up and the error code 84 that's when it can drive like normal with power but it can't go over 120. I really need your advice thanks


Welcome Aboard!

84 Engine power is reduced

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

